# Differences between Euro Ur and Na Ur?



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Other than the big bumpers that the NA cars got stuck with how are the suspensions and engines different between the two cars?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Differences between Euro Ur and Na Ur? (USMC_LT)*

With our cars in the states, we received the WX engine, and overseas had the WR. (for the original 10v) Later overseas, after the quattro was no longer imported here, the car received the MB with higher compression, water cooled turbo, and hydraulic lifters, simular to those MC's in the '87 ish 5000 turbos. (horsepower was the same, but less turbo lag was a huge difference.) And after that the 20vt RR, simular to the 3B found in the later C3 100's 
The most notable difference (WX vs. WR) is 160hp vs. 200, and 170 lbs-ft vs. 210 torque, and the large amount of vacuum hoses for all of the emissions gear.
I beleive the suspension, brakes, and transmissions are the same... Anyone know different???
At least the info I have states the gear ratios are identical. And the final drive is identical as well.
Max torque with the WX is at 3000 RPM, and with the WR it's at 3500. RMP


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Differences between Euro Ur and Na Ur? (Sepp)*

Thanks Man.


----------

